# New to Pattaya, can anyone help?



## Berniea

Hi, we moved over to Pattaya from Dubai on Tuesday and started looking around shops etc... for stuff we need. Can anyone give me the following information on the following?

1. Is there anywhere that I can buy British food eg Red wine vinegar, marmite, Heinz beans, free range eggs etc....? 

2. Decent meat and fish - bought some chicken, can't remember if it was from Tesco-Lotus or big C but the next day it was off!! Don't mind having to pay extra + fish like cod and haddock

3. We put a lot of weight on in Dubai so I am a bit (well a lot really) of a fatty and have decided to get back to the gym and sort myself out. Problem is I have been trying to get a sports bra to fit and even their XL is the size I would have worn when I was a size 12!!! Need somewhere they sell clothes/underwear for the larger woman. 

It would cost a fortune to get them sent over 

4. I have brought my cats over with me and all I can find is fish food for cats, does anyone know if you can get meat? + can anyone recommend a good vets I can get them registered at

Also, I am a British curry addict, is there anywhere that I can get one? Don't mind if I have to go and sit to eat but would prefer a takeaway.

Appreciate any help you can give me

Thanks


----------



## joseph44

Berniea said:


> Hi, we moved over to Pattaya from Dubai on Tuesday and started looking around shops etc... for stuff we need. Can anyone give me the following information on the following?
> 
> 1. Is there anywhere that I can buy British food eg Red wine vinegar, marmite, Heinz beans, free range eggs etc....?
> *A lot of British food can be bought at Foodland. Location: Pattaya Klaang (Central Pattaya Road) from Sukhumvit Road into Pattaya Klaang and on the right after approx. 400 meters.
> Another option is Friendship along Pattaya Tai (South Pattaya Road). From Sukhumvit turn into Pattaya Tai, pass the traffic lights and after approx. 400 meter in the left.
> Another option is KPK behind BigC - Pattaya Klaang Wholesale Pattaya fresh meat fine foods delivered to your door
> Another option is Villa Market located in Avenue Shoppingmall along 2nd Road opposite Soi 13/Lek Hotel
> Another option is Foodmart near the junction Thappraya Road and Thepprasit Road. *
> 
> 2. Decent meat and fish - bought some chicken, can't remember if it was from Tesco-Lotus or big C but the next day it was off!! Don't mind having to pay extra + fish like cod and haddock
> *See number 1 and I have to add: MAKRO for fish and meat. Seems to be reasonable to good quality. MAKRO is located along Sukhumvit Road from Tesco Lotus South bound and after 1.5 km on your right. *
> 
> 3. We put a lot of weight on in Dubai so I am a bit (well a lot really) of a fatty and have decided to get back to the gym and sort myself out. Problem is I have been trying to get a sports bra to fit and even their XL is the size I would have worn when I was a size 12!!! Need somewhere they sell clothes/underwear for the larger woman.
> 
> It would cost a fortune to get them sent over
> *Sorry, have no clue, but you could try Central Festival along 2nd Road in Pattaya. Located between Soi 8 and 9 off Beach Road. *
> 
> 4. I have brought my cats over with me and all I can find is fish food for cats, does anyone know if you can get meat? + can anyone recommend a good vets I can get them registered at
> *There are plenty of vets in Pattaya. Just look around a bit in your area. I'm not a pet-fan so don't know a lot about pet-foods, but there are also extensive pet-food-departments at the supermarkets and numerous of pet-stores around. *
> 
> Also, I am a British curry addict, is there anywhere that I can get one? Don't mind if I have to go and sit to eat but would prefer a takeaway.
> *I have been with lots of English and they all like the Indian curries on offer in Pattaya. There are a lot of Indian restaurants in South Pattaya and Jomtien. Indian Restaurant: Indian by Nature - Pattaya - Thailand - Welcome to Indian by Nature , Sausages, Dry Cured Bacon, Pies, Indian Curries by Sausage King Western Food in Pattaya, Thailand , *
> 
> Appreciate any help you can give me
> 
> 
> Thanks


.....


----------



## Berniea

joseph44 said:


> .....



Joseph44, Thank you so much. You have given me loads of options and I will be checking them all out :happy::happy::happy:


----------



## nookiebear

I deliver frozen farang food down to Pattaya at least twice a month....
Check out my website.......


----------



## Jackiethai

Pattaya is convinience.


----------



## Berniea

Jackiethai said:


> Pattaya is convinience.


Hi Jackiethai, I have to disagree with you there! It does all depend on what you are used to. I have found very little of what I have been able to get in Dubai, also the takeaway food is rubbish that we have had so far. Maybe we are going to the wrong places I don't know. Where as vets are concerned, we have been taking our cats to one although I don't have much confidence in them but they are better than none. Luckily they do sell cat food that has meat and not fish and luckily enough they do speak/understand a little English. 

If you can recommend good takeaways then I would certainly try them. Also a good curry. Went to what is classed as a high end Indian, the starters were lovely, can't fault them but the curry was awful! Maybe I was spoiled in Dubai.


----------



## Jackiethai

*Indian food.*

Please try this. You can search the name of this restaurant on south pattaya road.
goldenchimney


----------

